# Help me double check my HPS wiring!



## Iron Lotus (May 7, 2009)

Okay Im in no big rush because Id hate to wire it
up wrong. I have basically just laid it out in what
I would propose is the way to wire this 400w HPS.
Im good with wiring and all that, Done my fair share
but never a HPS light so to be on the safe side....

When I actually make the final connections I will
more than likely just solder them and shrinkwrap
most of em. The bigger wire clusters may get
the wire nut treatment.

Also about the voltage, I can use 120 also... Reason I put 240 is because I went outside looked at the meter
on the back of the house, and beside the spinning
disc it said "240v". If its better to use 120 though, im all for it :bongin:

ps, didnt get the mogul socket yet, But pretend you see it connecting to where it says it would be connected 

Heres what I laid out, Thanks for your input:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 7, 2009)

I'm a little confused--you are running this 240v just because it said "240v beside the spinning disc" at your meter?????  Where are you planning on plugging this in?  Do you have 240 run to your grow room?


----------



## crozar (May 7, 2009)

lol , your wiring is weird , i cant get it , but it looks dangerous , myne has been done by an electrician and i can photo it.


----------



## pcduck (May 7, 2009)

> Im good with wiring and all that, Done my fair share
> but never a HPS light so to be on the safe side





> Reason I put 240 is because I went outside looked at the meter
> on the back of the house, and beside the spinning
> disc it said "240v".



 Just like *THG*

There is more to wiring  then just twisting wires together.


----------



## crozar (May 7, 2009)

heres the photos , 

i can tell you which is wired to which , but im using a contractor aand a breaker aswell ,  but without these i think the wireing will look simple


----------



## Iron Lotus (May 7, 2009)

crozar said:
			
		

> lol , your wiring is weird , i cant get it , but it looks dangerous , myne has been done by an electrician and i can photo it.


 
Well as farf as I can tell, "my wiring" is concurrent with the diagram
thats on the side of the transformer. I was just trying to get 2nd
opinions. 

Also if you google "400w HPS diagram".... hit the images button...
Theres a couple different ones going around.....


----------



## Iron Lotus (May 7, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I'm a little confused--you are running this 240v just because it said "240v beside the spinning disc" at your meter????? Where are you planning on plugging this in? Do you have 240 run to your grow room?


 
I havent ran anything. Thats why I said I was just laying it out
and asking first. Im not sauvy on house voltages either, This
house is less than 10 years old so like I said, I just wasnt sure.
I have the option of running 120, 208, 240, 277.... Something else.


----------



## Iron Lotus (May 7, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Just like *THG*
> 
> There is more to wiring then just twisting wires together.


 
These are the kind of posts I could do without.

I know theres more to wiring than that, Or else I would have just
slapped them together and went on about my day jackass.

Ive delt with alot more volts in my 5150 amps, I practially rewired
the whole thing fixed messy solder points, adjustable bias modded....
And if you mess up with those while theyre guts are out and its
on youll get a reallllllll good jolt depending on where you touch.
Some places theres over 500volts running through the amp according
to my fluke 77 Multi meter.

Also in the middle of a complete v8 swap into what was a tbi 2.8 s10.
Now thats an electrical headache... 

But as far as you trying to just be-little me, Just understand I openly admitted this is my FIRST attempt at SPECIFICALLY THIS, It IS different
than say Opening up a 5150 or a Dual Rectifier and messing with
high voltage all around a circuit board that needs repairing... and if
youve wired up your car radio and think you know more than me
about it then good for ya. This seems to be working for everybody
else whos tried it, and their houses aint burning down as far as I know.

Im one of those people who arent sauvy with the technical aspects of some things,(like the diagram on the transformer, Which
seems to be pretty damn close to what I have, And like I said, Google for a HPS Diagram and you can see it too)

I usually have no problems and Im confident enough that I wont burn my house down once
I feel comfortable with the wiring in front of me. But Ive done ALOT of
what I consider "wiring/electrical" work and I ALWAYS double check
with somebody just for 2nd opinion sakes and usually people are constructive if they critisize.....
:48:

edit: If you know anything about it, Seems like you would have said that instead
of being a smartass. Just a thought.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 7, 2009)

You should really not get angry with pcduck.  You asked an incredibly basic question for someone who professes to be good with wiring.  Also, the use of the phrase "I went outside looked at the meter on the back of the house, and beside the spinning disc it said "240v" " makes us a little concerned about your electrical knowledge.  This was said for your benefit and safety, not to be mean.  There is a story in "Marijuana News" about a bust because of faulty wiring.


----------



## Iron Lotus (May 7, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> You should really not get angry with pcduck. You asked an incredibly basic question for someone who professes to be good with wiring. Also, the use of the phrase "I went outside looked at the meter on the back of the house, and beside the spinning disc it said "240v" " makes us a little concerned about your electrical knowledge. This was said for your benefit and safety, not to be mean. There is a story in "Marijuana News" about a bust because of faulty wiring.


 

Again, Good with wiring doesnt mean
I am an electrition. And I wasnt upset or
anything, PC duck coulda just not said sh!t
and it would have been all the same Hemp.
I openly knew I was probably lookin like a *******
but I mean seriously It doesnt take a rocket
scientist, Just a little clarification.


Thats like me saying to you... hey fix this tube amp.
Replace the transformer in it and wire up the 4
power tube sockets and 5 pre amp sockets and
make sure it works right.... Without a diagram because
Rarely can you find one thats detailed.

Or Hey, Make sure this v8 works in this truck
and all the factory gauges and everything else
that requires all kinds of re wiring, new wiring....
etc etc.... If I threw it in front of most people
they wouldnt know what to do with it unless
they had a diagram with all kinds of squiggly lines
on it. Those diagrams Ive never understood and Probly
never will..... My amps dont burst into flames and
perform flawlessly, Just like any other electrical
work I "do myself". This is just a "different" kind
of wiring project, and I myself am excited to get
it going. I would never flick the switch without
KNOWING full well it wasnt going to burst into flames.

*Apples and Oanges...* Thats why I asked before I 
even thought about actually wiring this up.

Seriously this is not a pissing contest.
I see where its going though.... My grandad
who was like my dad had his own tv repair
business, Had 2 years worth of electronic schooling
and Everything I learned I learned from him,
But only by just watching, I never asked
"hey can you break down this diagram for me".

I just grabbed his multi-meter and asked
a few questions and learned as I went 
being cautious along the way.

Thank you for your constructive criticism THG.
I dont want any hard feelings with anybody here.
But trust me, I wont be starting up something unless
I have an understanding of it first, This is something
I dont, So therefore it will be laying on the desk
Until I get it right, and others agree that its right.

I do know I can make it right with these parts.
They are the right parts, Seems like everybody is
beatin around the bush though, Either the wiring
is all kinds of wrong, Or its pretty close to being right.
If a mod wants to delete this or feels Im being a douchebag then thats cool, Im just looking for a little help is all, I dont want an analysis of my wiring career.... Just some help wiring this up cause its happening whether somebody here helps me
or somebody somewhere else does ya know.

And when the bud is growin under the 400HPS light
It will be worth it knowing I waited and made sure
it was safe.

edit: Just a thought...Basic to me, Could be complicated for you....depending on what the project is....
What you/others consider basic, Could be something I have 
little knowledge of. This is a prime example. But hey I didnt even
mean for it to get all big like this.... *So I apologize for any 
offending or whatever that I may have done.*

Smoke on in peace and raise those devil horns up :48:


----------



## pcduck (May 7, 2009)

Iron Lotus said:
			
		

> These are the kind of posts I could do without.
> 
> I know theres more to wiring than that, Or else I would have just
> slapped them together and went on about my day jackass.
> ...




Being that you did not know even the basics of what your house voltage was and went to look at a spinning meter for the wrong information. I thought I would put my $0.02 in. I did not go into name calling which you tend to do and indeed did. I was not trying to belittle you so get off your soap box.  You are just showing your stupidity by rambling on about all this electrical background of yours and you did not even know your own house voltage, that tends to make me think that you really don't know nothing. I also think it might be wise of you to read the rules.


----------



## clanchattan (May 7, 2009)

are you planning on wiring a standard plug and sitcking it into a wall socket type timer? if thats your plan then wire it at 120v. 

if you wanted to wire it at 240v you wouldn't need the explination.

and dont bother with the soilder and shrink wrap treatment, just use wire nuts. it ain't a car radio, you're right.


----------



## crozar (May 8, 2009)

ok , sorry to interfer , but i have a netgear modem purchased in the U.S and it is 120v , and im back in Asia and in Asia everywere is 240v even my house , i havent plugged it and started it because i have a bad experience about a history of Sega when purchased also in U.S and the adapter just smoked after plugging it in my home in Asia.
i use a converter of 240v to 120v so my netgear works .

i think if your home is 240 you got to use 240 , you cant give 120 when the static charges to the electric power current at 240 , it will be pressure and you havent got a breaker to clarify the knowledge so it will just burst . 
thats my theory of knowledge.


----------



## Iron Lotus (May 14, 2009)

So anyway after the electricians started trying to over state themselves I left the thread alone and wired it up the way I had it in my diagram, Except with 120.

All I have to do is finalize the socket wire lengths
and install that when I fit it in my diy cool tube
etc, etc... Mount it up nicely, You know the drill.
Told you I could get it done seriously was alot
easier than most of my projects once I got started
so yeah hows that for "just slappin some wires together".

 On behalf of what "looks dangerous":rofl:
Oh man I love messin with yous guys.

 :48: 

Smoke up, its a celebration :bongin:
edit: *d.i.y. FTW!*


----------

